
Some Surprises in the 2018 DoE Budget for Supercomputing - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/05/23/surprises-2018-doe-budget-supercomputing/
======
arcanus
Next-gen Intel part?

~~~
rbanffy
The article speculates about possible Phi/Nervana hybrids.

